# used tank lime scale, how to clean



## agrainger76 (Dec 20, 2010)

bought a used 144 gall half round aquarium. was left with no filter for 2 months. top 8in have white residue i can't seem to scrub off. and glass tops i couldn't see through when i got them still look almost white when dry. asuming its lime. 

i have tryed scraping with razor. works barely, would take 4 hours to clean one glass top. not to mention affraid to scratch main tank glass.

soaked 40min with vinegar and used razor and scotchbrite pad. maybe a little better then razor alone.

i know there are many chemicals to disolve lime, but affraid to use them in the tank. maybe on lids. plan on this being a discus tank.

any suggestions?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Are you cleaning it one glass pane at a time?

My 210 was purchased as a reef tank and has lime and salt all over it, took me two days and 10 gallons of cheap crap vinegar and about 10 razor blades, I also use a knuckle brush to break it down and get some chemical under the stains.
My elbow still is upset at me for that.

You can use the aquarium glass cleaner(the teal green liquid in the spray bottle) but cheap straight vinegar should get it clean, Chemicals need dwell time to work properly.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I didn't have any luck with the scale using that aquarium cleaner. It was expensive also for what you get.

I haven't tested this, so it may not work......McGuire's makes a tube of stuff called scratch-x. It is used to remove fine scatches and removes a lot of other stuff from your car. It is obviously a very mild abrasive, but it should not scratch your glass. Personally, I think it would work. I have used it to remove so many things from my vehicles paint surface over the years. If it worked, then you could do a very good wash with vinegar and other stuff to get out any harsh chemicals left behind. It's sold at most auto parts stores.


----------

